# How do you guys protect your homes



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope this post is appropriate..

I will be building in Zamboanga City so I am going to have to take extra precautions. I don't intend to live there 12 months of the year but most likely 6 to 9 months and then visit my expat friends in Olongapo and Angeles.

My asawa's sister will look after the house while I am gone..

Just wondering what you guys do to maybe make it a bit safer living in the Phils..regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Safe Living*



seram said:


> I hope this post is appropriate..
> 
> I will be building in Zamboanga City so I am going to have to take extra precautions. I don't intend to live there 12 months of the year but most likely 6 to 9 months and then visit my expat friends in Olongapo and Angeles.
> 
> ...


In all honesty, the first thing to do is NOT live anywhere in Mindanao. To say that area of the Philippines is dangerous would be a gross understatement.
There are those who will disagree with me and thats fine. But most every country in the world has a travel advisory to not go there and for good reason.
US government employees and those working at embassy in Manila must get permission to even go there. 
Aside from that, take time and learn the culture when here. Don't eat or drink anything someone offers unless your wife thinks it's okay to do so. Never get into a card game with a Filipino. They are poor loosers.
Try to just enjoy and follow your wifes lead in most things till you have a good understanding of life here.

Gene


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*A Good Current Example*



Gene and Viol said:


> In all honesty, the first thing to do is NOT live anywhere in Mindanao. To say that area of the Philippines is dangerous would be a gross understatement.
> There are those who will disagree with me and thats fine. But most every country in the world has a travel advisory to not go there and for good reason.
> US government employees and those working at embassy in Manila must get permission to even go there.
> Aside from that, take time and learn the culture when here. Don't eat or drink anything someone offers unless your wife thinks it's okay to do so. Never get into a card game with a Filipino. They are poor loosers.
> ...


This is a current news story to highlight my reasoning on not traveling to or living in Mindanao...

MANILA, Philippines—The Italian Embassy in Makati City has advised anew its 1,010 nationals in the country—including 250 to 300 Catholic priests and nuns—to avoid traveling to Mindanao, which it calls a “red area.”
Italian Ambassador to the Philippines Luca Fornari on Tuesday said the embassy “has repeatedly suggested to Italians who are based here not to travel to Mindanao” due to the not so ideal peace and order situation in the region.
“Mindanao has always been a red area, as far as we’re concerned. We have repeatedly issued a maximum warning for them not to go there. Unfortunately...

Read more: http://globalnation.inquirer.net/15613/italian-nationals-advised-not-to-travel-to-mindanao
source: Philippine Daily Inquirer


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for advice Gene...

So many people advise foreigners not to go to Zamboanga City but when you look at the amount of foreigners being killed around Angeles City I think that maybe care should be taken through-out all of the Phils.

I have been traveling to Zamboanga City now for over 10 years, staying at a hotel of-course. I have already bought the lot and will commence building next March. 

regards


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Living in a hotel while you go visit was fine. Building a house sorts of marks you as having money. hopefully you're building in an area where your wife's family is well known and quite a close community as this will be to your advantage when you are away.


----------



## Mike17 (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought a couple of door sensor contact alarms. Once "armed" and the contact is broken by opening the door a 130 db alarm starts screaming. Small investment to know if someone uninvited is coming in.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

News, source: Philippine Daily Inquirer 

*200 armed men storm Zamboanga Sibugay village, says mayor*



ZAMBOANGA CITY, Philippines—Some 200 armed men stormed Talusan village in Olutangga, Zamboanga Sibugay around 2:30 p.m. Saturday, town Mayor Joel Caputolan said.
Caputolan said the armed men occupied the Samonte Elementary School there.
He said militiamen have monitored the arrival of the armed men—whose identities were still being ascertained—but because they were outnumbered, they decided to fall back towards Kawilan village.
It was not immediately known if the armed men are still occupying the school as of this writing, according to Caputolan.
Another report, which could not be independently confirmed, said an undetermined number of armed men also landed in the shoreline of Migpulao village in Dinas, Zamboanga del Sur.
Mayor Aldwin Alibutdan of Ipil, Zamboanga Sibugay, said “all people in Sibugay are living in fear.”
The fresh incidents came in the wake of a claim by the Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF) that the military dropped bombs and shelled their camps in Payao town, also in Zamboanga Sibugay.
The military air strike and artillery shelling followed Thursday night’s ambushes, Alicia and Kabasalan towns, in which seven government men – four soldiers and three policemen—were killed and left eight others injured.

Complete stories on our Digital Edition newsstand for tablets, netbooks and mobile phones; 14-issue free trial. About to step out? Get breaking alerts on your mobile.phone. Text ON INQ BREAKING to 4467, for Globe, Smart and Sun subscribers in the Philippines.


----------



## artw (Oct 9, 2011)

I totally disagree with Gene saying not to live anywhere in Mindanao. There are several areas that are very safe. Yes, of course there are a lot of fighting between the government and the rebels on the island. I live there in tagum and no problems. Davao is one of the safest cities in all of the Philippines. I do agree an expat should not build a real expensive house anywhere in the Phils. That does make you stand out. Actually, most expats are just renting. I rent myself. 

Art


----------



## bundyrum (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi All.I have just been reading how unsafe it is to visit Mindanao. I have been to Davao & Samal & had no problems My Asawa informs that Cotabato is probably the best area to avoid as it is extremely unsafe for foreigners.
Can someone tell if it is safe to visit Cagayan De Oro unacompanied please. Thanks. John


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Mike17 said:


> I bought a couple of door sensor contact alarms. Once "armed" and the contact is broken by opening the door a 130 db alarm starts screaming. Small investment to know if someone uninvited is coming in.


Thanks Mike..That was the type of answer I was looking for.. The decision to build there has already been decided and the lot already bought. 300 square mtr..

So Mike other then door alarms do u guys use cameras or dogs etc etc...


Most of the kidnappings and bombings happen in the islands south of Zambo but Zamboanga City usually gets the headline..cheers


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Bundy...It can be unsafe for a foreigner anywhere in the Phils and yes especially Mindanao..

I think a safeguard is in keeping your wife's family on side and not standing out like a beacon... cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Alarms etc*



seram said:


> Thanks Mike..That was the type of answer I was looking for.. The decision to build there has already been decided and the lot already bought. 300 square mtr..
> 
> So Mike other then door alarms do u guys use cameras or dogs etc etc...
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where Mike bought his alarms but I did see a good selection at Ace Home Centers at SM Clark and Marquee Mall. I would assume that the other Ace centers around the country would carry the same items. Only trouble with Ace is they seem to charge US and UK prices for everything.


Gene


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks gene...I might have a look in the Puregold on the base and at SM Clark main gate.

I will be hashing in Angeles on the 18th December and on the 20th go to Subic for a few days..I have been told there will be 3 and posslbly 4 floating bars off the beach this year..regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Stores*



seram said:


> Thanks gene...I might have a look in the Puregold on the base and at SM Clark main gate.
> 
> I will be hashing in Angeles on the 18th December and on the 20th go to Subic for a few days..I have been told there will be 3 and posslbly 4 floating bars off the beach this year..regards


Puregold are great stores but I'm not sure if they have home alarms and related equipment. You might check Abensons in Marquee Mall.

I'm not sure how many floating bars there are in the Subic area now as its been several years since I spent a lot of time there. But my favorite one is Blue Rock just over the hill from Subic base. Here is a link to the place: Blue Rock Resort and Dive Centre - Subic Bay - Philippines

And a photo of the floating bar they have is below this post.


Gene...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Information In Angeles City*



Gene and Viol said:


> Puregold are great stores but I'm not sure if they have home alarms and related equipment. You might check Abensons in Marquee Mall.
> 
> I'm now sure how many floating bars there are in the Subic area now as its been several years since I spent a lot of time there. But my favorite one is Blue Rock just over the hill from Subic base. Here is a link to the place: Blue Rock Resort and Dive Centre - Subic Bay - Philippines
> 
> ...


Just reread your post where you said you will be in Angeles. While there, be sure to check out the VFW post. Not only do they have great food, but you will be able to pick up far more information there from the guys than I can possibly provide. Reason being is that I'm married and we simply don't get into the VFW very often and even then would not need much in the way of info.
The VFW site is at: http://http://www.vfwpost2485.com/

Another good site for entertainment and Angeles City hazards is Harry The Horse. I don't think he has a post this month as he's been Vegas for medical treatments. But there is plenty of good info all over his site.
Harry's site is at: Harry The Horse | The Man About Town

Hope you have a good time. Just be careful of police set ups in Angeles!


Gene...


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for that info Gene....

Mate, I am not familiar with the Marquee Mall...Can u help with its location..

I have visited Harry the horse..(jim) at his Blue Boar Inn near the VFW..

Thanks for the Blue Rock link..Ahhh makes you want to be there right now..cheers


----------



## Mike17 (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought the alarms at TruValue at the Ayala Mall in Cebu City where I live but I'm sure you can find them at any decent hardware store, certainly Ace. Buy 3M extra strong double sided tape to mount them if you don't screw them in because the cheapo velcro will fall off causing the alarm to shreik.
I live in a fairly safe family compound, although not a very good area of the city. Inside the gate everyone watches everything very closely and there is a security guard from 10pm -6am.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Marquee Mall*



seram said:


> Thanks for that info Gene....
> 
> Mate, I am not familiar with the Marquee Mall...Can u help with its location..
> 
> ...


Good Morning,

Marquee Mall is located at the Angeles Exit of NLEX is the best way I can discribe it. On the back road if coming from Magalang to Angeles.
Here's a link to a map showing it's location: Exploring the new Marquee Mall in Angeles – January 9, 2010 | Lakwatsero

Hope this will help.

Gene


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike..I like the idea of the security guard..What is the fee for the security..

I know the Mall Gene.. Its on the right when u go to the roundabout after exiting the freeway..

terrific..Thanks guys..regards


----------



## Mike17 (Jun 30, 2011)

seram said:


> Thanks Mike..I like the idea of the security guard..What is the fee for the security..
> 
> I know the Mall Gene.. Its on the right when u go to the roundabout after exiting the freeway..
> 
> terrific..Thanks guys..regards


no extra fee for security, included in rent.


----------



## dickey777777 (Oct 25, 2011)

*My fiancee says Zamboanga is under 10 Pm Curfew*

I've been with my girl for 3 years now. Zamboanga is a dangerous place, but I was wondering if any expats have any info on how safe it is to visit there now? I'd like to visit, but she says that it is just too dangerous. We always meet in Manila.


----------



## skip43783 (Nov 27, 2010)

John, My wife lives in cagayan de oro; and i have been there many times myself. I have always been treated with respect and never had any problems at all. Just keep an eye out, dont be anywhere that your not supposed to be, meaning...have common sense.I love it there and will be retiring there in 3 years.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Dicky....I have been going to Zambo for over 13 years which equals around 26 trips to Zambo and staying for 2 weeks minimum each time.

Are u saying Zambo has a curfew..I have been to Jolliebee at 1.00am only July this year. I have got home from nightclubs at 3.00am... The place is still alive...Why would your girl put the fear factor into you..

It is as safe as you wish to make it. As already stated, commonsense should always be priority.

During the day I do what ever any over tourist does in a city. I walk downtown which is around 5 klm from my hotel. I go the beach. I have played golf and gone to many restaurants. Go the mall and watch the fireworks at Fort Pilar with Sarah's family. I have ridden trikes and jeeps but there is always one rule I made sure I abided to....That was getting home before dark unless with the family.

I have been to 3 bars where the girls dance and strip naked. Love Disco, kiss me Disco and Superstar...Always with my girls uncles or father..(haha.another story.)

I always stay at the Marcian Garden Hotel near the airport. Terrific hospitality and other foreigners to talk with if u wish..What ever you do or where ever you go you will pay Filipina price because there are not so many foreigners to inflate prices if u got my drift.

When you see the news and read the Philippine newspaper on line it always reports bombing and kidnappings as Zamboanga City but in actual fact 95% of these happen on the Island of Jolo Jolo, Basilan and a few others, miles off the coast of Zambo.. It is reported as Zamboanga City because Zambo is the Capital of that region..

A side note.. (Please forgive me as this is not aimed at you..) 

It always worries me to hear a guys girlfriend trying to turn him away from going to Zambo because it is not safe....Over the years I have seen it so many times and had foreigners from all over the world crying on my shoulder in the pool bar because there girlfriend would only ever meet him in Manila because Zambo was unsafe. They were crying because they had had enough and wanted to see Zambo and meet her family. after all, she was going to be the wife. 

Some of the guys sneaked down to Zambo and others made their girl take them. here are some of the results of there visiting Zambo.. 

Almost all had kids the guy was not told about. (no big deal for me)
Almost all had other boyfriends either Pinoy or foreigners.
A lot just booked them into the hotel and disappeared. Leaving the guy stranded. 
never to be seen again.
Some girls seen the boyfriend daily but would never stay overnight at the hotel with them..Always an excuse. This is a good test for your girl. If she cant stay overnight then the bells should ring.

In Jan. 2011 Greg a Canadian went to Zambo to marry his long time girlfriend..They always met in Manila with her cousin because Zambo was dangerous. (haha).. She met him at the airport took in to the hotel and then she was gone. He paid for an investigator to track her..Cost him some dollars but he ended up with Pics of her with her Policeman husband and 3 kids living in San Roque about 8 klms out of Zambo. 
Anyhow mate..I am suspicious of the girls that wont allow a potential husband to visit her baranguy on the pretence of too dangerous. Her and her Family could make it so safe for you..cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Back To Topic*

This thread was started as ways to protect home and property but has drifted off topic.

Lets get back on topic please guys and gals- :focus:.....


Gene


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Gene


----------



## msr12077 (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how safe is Naga City (Bicol, Camarines Sur)?
I am planning to visit for 3 months.


----------



## bundyrum (Oct 6, 2011)

seram said:


> I hope this post is appropriate..
> 
> I will be building in Zamboanga City so I am going to have to take extra precautions. I don't intend to live there 12 months of the year but most likely 6 to 9 months and then visit my expat friends in Olongapo and Angeles.
> 
> ...


Hi, all I can suggest is not to appear too wealthy & have security bars on your windows. Make it so your house appears from the outside to fit in with the surrounding landscape.Good luck. John


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Safety*



msr12077 said:


> Does anyone know how safe is Naga City (Bicol, Camarines Sur)?
> I am planning to visit for 3 months.


Hi and welcome. That area is par for the course I guess. Has a lot of NPA rebels in the area but have not heard of any recent problems. Naga is a fairly large city so should have most everything needed at stores too.

Gene


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi John..

Not looking wealthy is a good point.

But in the end just being a foreigner means you are wealthy in the Philippines. You are a target.

As gene would be aware the toll of foreigners being killed and robbed in Angeles is rising by the month.

cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Dangers*



seram said:


> Hi John..
> 
> Not looking wealthy is a good point.
> 
> ...


That really is true. Because most locals will never be able to afford travel and things we take for granted, they think we are filthy rich--and by their standards, we are. So yea we are a natural target for local criminals as well as dishonest and sometimes dangerous police. I'll put a link to the "Harry The Horse" site here to give you an idea of some of the dangers that exist. Granted, this site is information for the Angeles City area, but there are like dangers all over the country on a lesser scale.

Follow this link: Harry The Horse | The Man About Town


Gene


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for that link gene..

It appears to be a war zone there now for the foreigner. 

I will be in Angeles with my Asawa from Sunday 18th Dec. until Wed. 21st Dec. before heading off to another war zone in Zamboanga City.

If you are around some-where gene it would be good to meet and buy you a drink..I will hash on Sunday afternoon.. cheers.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*War Zones*



seram said:


> Thanks for that link gene..
> 
> It appears to be a war zone there now for the foreigner.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun. My health has been in the gutter lately so not sure about the meet-up but will if I can.
Hope you have a good trip over here anyway and do stay safe.

Gene


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

seram said:


> Thanks Mike..That was the type of answer I was looking for.. The decision to build there has already been decided and the lot already bought. 300 square mtr..
> 
> So Mike other then door alarms do u guys use cameras or dogs etc etc...
> 
> ...


Ok, alarm goes off, then what happens next ?

Want to know what happened to a friend who was living in CDO, with all alarms, CCTV etc. ? The cops came over after the house was ransacked, and the raiders departed, about an hour or so since the cops were notified by a neighbour who say the robbery and also heard the alarm. Oh, they took the CCTV tapes and LOST THE TAPES .. 

Oh, I am not going to accuse the cops as being in the know, but, why interfere and get shot, when you know the thieves / kidnappers are guaranteed to have guns ??


----------



## Mike17 (Jun 30, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> Ok, alarm goes off, then what happens next ?


It may cause them to flee but maybe not. If they have guns and are determined to use them to rob then I possibly get shot. It's a 1st line of defense, that's all. I would rather be alerted of an intruder then wake up and hear someone already in. That's my choice.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

AS Mike stated, An audible warning is better then no warning at all.

One hour response time from the police seems about normal in the Philippines.

Cheers


----------



## filmguy (Jan 19, 2011)

get a sensosr for every window. They rarely come in through the door. They use wires to undue latches on the windows happened to me once in of all places Baguio


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Seram,

I built a 3M wall around my place, then had the spikes in the wall connected to a 16V AC power source (on demand). Then I also have a small dog (acts as an alarm in the daytime) and 2 german shepherds that have the run of the compound at night. The german shepherds scare the crap out of most filipinos that encounter them. The dogs are not allowed to mix with anyone but the family (keeps them not familiar and protective of the residents only). Also, the dogs are trained to not eat any food unless it comes from the family (a common practice is to toss poisoned eggs over the wall to kill the dogs before they jump the wall)..

As with what others have said, keep the house in comparison to the other houses in the neighborhood. You do your best to minimize the standing out. 


On your note about the suspicious "zambo is too dangerous for you to visit honey"... I am with you, sounds too fishy for me. That relationship definitely needs some more testing...

Jon


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Jon... Thanks for the agreement on the dum dum guys that meet a girl on the internet and she wont allow him to meet her in Zambo. They deserve what they get..

Mate, the dogs are a great deterrent but not sure if they would help me in Zamboanga.. When the baddies come for me it is to kidnap, not to rob or kill me. I am worth more alive then dead to them. They would shoot the dogs first. Although, the dogs would bail them up to give me time to prepare and defend myself. 

I am still in the process of building the house in Mercedes but nor sure about the fence. I am more inclined to go with a fence that I can see through and over so there is transparency to what is happening around the perimeter...I am still yet to decide..cheers


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Seram,

Your welcome about the internet romance.
The dogs are not the end all be all. Also have 2 entrances. I didnt mention the 45 either.
Main thing is be low key and listen to your gut always.

I think that is why I am sold on Subic. I have only 1% worries here.

Jon


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Subic vs Most Anywhere*



jon1 said:


> Seram,
> 
> Your welcome about the internet romance.
> The dogs are not the end all be all. Also have 2 entrances. I didnt mention the 45 either.
> ...


Jon, I'm with you on the benefits of living in Subic. I use to run the Hungry Marlin Restaurant there and loved every minute of it and Subic in general. Fantastic area entirely. Even over in Barretto and the Blue Rock area. 
Stores on base use to be not so good but am told there is even a mall there now.

Gene


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Yep*



ecureilx said:


> Ok, alarm goes off, then what happens next ?
> 
> Want to know what happened to a friend who was living in CDO, with all alarms, CCTV etc. ? The cops came over after the house was ransacked, and the raiders departed, about an hour or so since the cops were notified by a neighbour who say the robbery and also heard the alarm. Oh, they took the CCTV tapes and LOST THE TAPES ..
> 
> Oh, I am not going to accuse the cops as being in the know, but, why interfere and get shot, when you know the thieves / kidnappers are guaranteed to have guns ??


It's true, often times the cops are not only in the know but are directly involved. Other times security guards are working for or protected by the cops.
Another reason I have little faith in even mall security. Security agents family or boss may be a terrorist and lets the bomb carrier right in the door. Getting to be a scary situation. Guess we need guards to watch the guards who in turn watch yet the other guards!!!
Crazy world.

Gene


----------



## craignk (Jun 23, 2011)

Gene,
Do you have direct info that substanuates what you have said?
Please don't generalize.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Dangers Etc*



craignk said:


> Gene,
> Do you have direct info that substanuates what you have said?
> Please don't generalize.


Are you kidding? I have lived within a 20 minute ride of Angeles City for nine years. Seven of those years working with the PNP Anti-Durg Task Force. Eight of those same years on our local Barangay Police. So in general, the answer to your question is yes.
In doubt of dangers here? Simply follow the news on a daily basis. A good place to start is a local online paper such as: INQUIRER.net, Philippine News for Filipinos and also: GMA News Online | The Go-To Site for Filipinos Everywhere


Gene


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

craignk said:


> Gene,
> Do you have direct info that substanuates what you have said?
> Please don't generalize.


I know of too many cases where police and security was part of hassel, Gene is RIGHT!


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Craignk..

Mate, You must be new to the Philippines. Bloody hell, the list of my experiences with the PNP is too long for me put here.

They have been part of the underage stings with poringers and card scams and motor accidents and so many other typical scams.. (but not all PNP are crooks).

I have lost count of my under the table payments I have made. 

You must lock yourself away when you are in the Phils. Thats probably the safe thing to do...cheers


----------



## miradav (May 7, 2012)

bundyrum said:


> Hi All.I have just been reading how unsafe it is to visit Mindanao. I have been to Davao & Samal & had no problems My Asawa informs that Cotabato is probably the best area to avoid as it is extremely unsafe for foreigners.
> Can someone tell if it is safe to visit Cagayan De Oro unacompanied please. Thanks. John


Hi John,

I have lived in Cagayan de Oro for over 8 years and had no problems what so ever,
there are a lot of expats living in and around Cagayan de Oro. Suggest you pick a decent hotel, something like the VIP Hotel in the city or any around the Lim Ket Kai area, a big shopping mall. Just check on the web for hotels in CDO.

Dave


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

This is Angeles City on Tuesday 26th June this month. Apparently stabbed 35 times. It wont be solved, same as the dozen other foreigner murders that happen in the phils each year..

The report say's it was a stabbing. The police say it does not look like an accident...You tell me..


A 65-year-old pensioner Sven-Erik Hansen have been killed in the Philippines - allegedly after a stabbing in his own apartment.
Sven-Erik Hansen, a former locksmith, has for many years owned a home in the Philippines, where he liked to go to several times a year.
- He was killed in his own apartment, where the perpetrators then took everything of value at home, writes his daughter in an email to bt.dk.
Police in the Philippines confirms that the Dane on Tuesday at 12.10 was found dead in his home. But police will not yet say what the cause of death is the result.
- It does not look like an accident, but we can not say more now because we are still investigating the matter, says a spokesperson of the Pampanga police in Philippines told the newspaper.
Foreign Ministry confirms that a Dane has been killed in the Philippines and said that the relatives have been informed. Foreign Affairs will not disclose details of the killing.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Devo...That is a sad story typical of any Bario or Baranguy or any Province in the Phils.

Unfortunately for us poreigners it also works the other way.

Unless peso is paid to the Police then any crime against a Poreigner is seldom solved. This is the case with 9 of the last 10 poreigner murders in Angeles. 

The murder in Tagatay of the foreigner with one leg that was murdered last Xmas is not solved because the family of the foreigner has not paid peso to file a case. 

Paying peso to file a case against a criminal before the police will prosecute is a f*#ken joke... regards


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

On non violent way is to have a good flash light Maglite or such. shine it in the preps eyes day or night and hold the torch out at arms length if using at night so the perp will aim for the light if you are lucky


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Glen: try LEd lenser lights. It can blind the opponent.. no kidding..


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Would not be a better idea to buy all together a small island and get private boat patrol?


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds good but i reckon it would attract attention and then we have pirates and need cannons Aircraft and destroyers....all just luck .. watch a doc on a Meth. user he worked out all this numbers in his head went through the phone book until he found the number and address and ended up at the front door with a double barrel shoty lucky the drug had started to wear off so nothing happened so you just don't know..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Buying A Place*



Lonely said:


> Would not be a better idea to buy all together a small island and get private boat patrol?


Nice idea but foreigners can not buy or own land in the Philippines. You can buy IF married to a local but even then it must be in her name as a citizen of the country...


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Nice idea but foreigners can not buy or own land in the Philippines. You can buy IF married to a local but even then it must be in her name as a citizen of the country...


OK, fair enough, I forgot that...but we can still lease the island for 99 years, can't we?


----------



## chapala1 (Aug 4, 2012)

A couple of months ago I visted my friend en East Los Angeles,California. Now thats a war zone!!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Lonely said:


> OK, fair enough, I forgot that...but we can still lease the island for 99 years, can't we?


but that will not stop some local honcho from kicking you out .. when he figured out that you have built a nice 'spot' ..  

Nationalisation still exists in Philippines, but they use other terms, and once nationalised, the property / assets will be redistributed to some 'big guy' who is deemed to be able to manage it .. essentially, govt takes over and does a handover to another guy..


----------



## kermit123 (Dec 11, 2011)

seram said:


> I hope this post is appropriate..
> 
> I will be building in Zamboanga City so I am going to have to take extra precautions. I don't intend to live there 12 months of the year but most likely 6 to 9 months and then visit my expat friends in Olongapo and Angeles.
> 
> ...


hi im 54 i have lived in zamboanga city for over 7 yrs i find it ok , yes theres some bad places in city but common sence, i go shopping pictures and genrally out when ever i like, i have a 3,500 sqr mtr lot and have built two great houses one guest house and other is ours my pinoy wife and mine ,i have electric gates cctv all common sence stuff for security never had problem we have few guns and locals now we have so i think this helps ,pretty easy get guns here go to minpro gun shop wife orders what we want pick it up in two weeks all paperworks done for you ,  lots gun ranges to pratice and laws in philippines if some one comes on your land or in your house you can shoot them simple laws , dont lisen to all rubbish thats said about places use common sence you ll be ok


----------



## kermit123 (Dec 11, 2011)

seram said:


> Bundy...It can be unsafe for a foreigner anywhere in the Phils and yes especially Mindanao..
> 
> I think a safeguard is in keeping your wife's family on side and not standing out like a beacon... cheers


i brought most my stuff from internet as i found cctv,c in philippines last about month then dead , i live in zamboanga city i brought cctv (16) with 2 hour movement and 2 week record on it for just over 300 pounds and cost me 150 for local to fit them very good as well really pleased with it  electric gates same ( all i needed was shipped out )shipped out from uk and locals installed them slideing gates with me telling them what and where to fit everythink on gates as bit harder than cctv to fit that is with 12 volt back up with solar charger in case black outs , local diesel genrater also fitted 6kv with electric shart from house so powers straght bk on owww i light garden up its 3,500 sqr mtres so needs lighting for security at night  you need to see what your going to shoot


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The best door alarm is a very good dog he knows all and hears all, also gates at the perimeter a very strong door and windows with bars. Getting to know your neighbors and them getting to know you is another security feature they know all see all and can detour or act as a witness, when ever I have excess stuff such as a tree that toppled, parties we give out food or extra vegetables, extra fruits growing in the yard we give that away to them it really changes the mood and attitude towards the foreigner, I dont' drink with them anymore though, I think for me drinking was a huge mistake and keep it more professional now.

So many opportunists here and they all act your best friend for life so the best security is time and interaction with the general public, neighbors along with how the barangay, police force works or doesn't work.


----------



## sysop32 (Mar 17, 2013)

If possible, get (import?) a big kicka** german shepherd, preferably trained.
They are terrified of dogs (even small dogs).

Myself, I just call the wife ...... she also takes care of spiders, cockroaches and other creepy things.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a short-haired scrawny local black dog and man that dog was awesome it could tell in a flash if people were in front or way in the back and he would be right on them till they left, he was perfect but I got him from a lady and he didn't get shots so the dog got real dangerous as it got at least a year old, little toddlers in the neighborhood and old people, starting to bite at people's feet and it looked like she had some foaming going on, so I had to take her out after 3 days of seeing a very bad trend coming on, it could have been rabbies.

I need another dog and the black one was supposed to be cha-cha's replacement because she is 23 years old and can barely bark anymore, I'm going to make sure the dog has short hair, that's a must here and shots, these dogs are very important and they provide a valuable service to their owners, they also follow along with you as you walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

My house (currently being built) has only 6 feet high walls topped with razor wire and broken glass along the top of the wall. Motion sensors fitted, and 2 large doberman dogs prowling the garden. 4 inch thick glass fitted for windows but no bars. Inside I have a strong room fitted, for the family to bolt themselves inside if an intruder does manage to penetrate the "inner sanctum" On top of the that I carry an M4 carbine with UGL, A Sig Sauer pistol, H & K MP5, and 2 x 66mm rocket launchers!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

sysop32 said:


> If possible, get (import?) a big kicka** german shepherd, preferably trained.
> They are terrified of dogs (even small dogs).
> 
> Myself, I just call the wife ...... she also takes care of spiders, cockroaches and other creepy things.


You can get German Shepherds very easy in the PI. I have 2 purebreds that I purchased from local breeders (cost me 10,000p each). They are very easy to train also. I paid a total of 3,000p for a local trainer to help my wife train our 80lb. male. Within a month he was totally ready. I recommend that you start training him as a puppy. They are also very protective of their owners. 

It's an awesome sight to see a 5'4/105lb woman controlling a huge dog like that.


----------



## glennmindin (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be living with my asawa in iligan city or just on the outskirts in our own house that we will build.
I think good security is to have a good fence and gate system , sharps and glass along the top of the fence , and a good security screen doors wouldn't go astray., but having said all that , "Rodwell" was kidnapped by guys posing as "cops" . and my answer to that is my asawa family are in numbers in iligan city and employed as either as nurses or cops , and I will tell them to don't bother to come a knocking , just call us on the phone if you want to speak and we will go to them at the station . But as a rule don't let anyone gain access to the house, keep them outside the fence.!


----------



## KevinKK (Jan 2, 2013)

Dog is good choice


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

glennmindin said:


> I will be living with my asawa in iligan city or just on the outskirts in our own house that we will build.
> I think good security is to have a good fence and gate system , sharps and glass along the top of the fence , and a good security screen doors wouldn't go astray., but having said all that , "Rodwell" was kidnapped by guys posing as "cops" . and my answer to that is my asawa family are in numbers in iligan city and employed as either as nurses or cops , and I will tell them to don't bother to come a knocking , just call us on the phone if you want to speak and we will go to them at the station . But as a rule don't let anyone gain access to the house, keep them outside the fence.!



We had fake cops here in the Los banos area coming by our house not dressed in police clothes driving a umarked and regular moped and showing us simple plastic ID card, they wanted all my information so they could better protect me, lol.

The Philippine government has all the information already so we asked them to meet us at the local police station, they took off right away.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Safety And Security*



glennmindin said:


> I will be living with my asawa in iligan city or just on the outskirts in our own house that we will build.
> I think good security is to have a good fence and gate system , sharps and glass along the top of the fence , and a good security screen doors wouldn't go astray., but having said all that , "Rodwell" was kidnapped by guys posing as "cops" . and my answer to that is my asawa family are in numbers in iligan city and employed as either as nurses or cops , and I will tell them to don't bother to come a knocking , just call us on the phone if you want to speak and we will go to them at the station . But as a rule don't let anyone gain access to the house, keep them outside the fence.!





mcalleyboy said:


> We had fake cops here in the Los banos area coming by our house not dressed in police clothes driving a umarked and regular moped and showing us simple plastic ID card, they wanted all my information so they could better protect me, lol.
> 
> The Philippine government has all the information already so we asked them to meet us at the local police station, they took off right away.


*This is in no way intended as a smart-*ss remark or reply at all. 
The best way to protect yourself, your life, do not live anywhere on Mindanao---period!
One of your country mates was just released by a terrorist group after being held like 15 months or so. He was one of the very lucky ones. The rest have been killed. Think it can't happen to you? Better think again. Matters not where you are on Mindanao; you are in serious risk. Naturally, the choice is yours and we wish you would choose a different location. If not, we wish you all the luck in the world. You will need it...*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When I was active duty military, Mindanao area was alway's off-limits and area you're not supposed to be in, due to kidnappings and also just some violent or reckless endangerment of life from? Bad family happenings and very little regard for the foreigners life, the police don't seem to be much help either, the foreigner is alway's to blame, he was mean, greedy or arrogant as reasonings behind a death.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> When I was active duty military, Mindanao area was alway's off-limits and area you're not supposed to be in, due to kidnappings and also just some violent or reckless endangerment of life from? Bad family happenings and very little regard for the foreigners life, the police don't seem to be much help either, the foreigner is alway's to blame, he was mean, greedy or arrogant as reasonings behind a death.


It's still off limits for active duty military (not on orders) and US Government personnel..


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> *This is in no way intended as a smart-*ss remark or reply at all.
> The best way to protect yourself, your life, do not live anywhere on Mindanao---period!
> One of your country mates was just released by a terrorist group after being held like 15 months or so. He was one of the very lucky ones. The rest have been killed. Think it can't happen to you? Better think again. Matters not where you are on Mindanao; you are in serious risk. Naturally, the choice is yours and we wish you would choose a different location. If not, we wish you all the luck in the world. You will need it...*


I was just telling my wife about this thread as her family is originally from Zamboanga. She told me she had heard the expat had been released after the wife paid like 4 mil Php for the ransom.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

The family in Australlia had paid the ransom. Not the Wife. 

Rodwell will leave the Philippines this week and has no intention of seeing his wife before he leaves. The Philippines police still are keeping an open mind into her possible involvement.

The wife of Rodwell had made a ststement she paid for the release of him. This has been denied by the family of hi in Australia.

Did you know that it is illigal to pay a ransom to any-one in the philippines unless you are direct spouse of the kidnapped victim. The Police are awaiting to see evidence of Rodwells marriage to her and then investigate her claims she paid the ransom....regards


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

seram said:


> The family in Australlia had paid the ransom. Not the Wife.
> 
> Rodwell will leave the Philippines this week and has no intention of seeing his wife before he leaves. The Philippines police still are keeping an open mind into her possible involvement.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.. the wife seems shady, for sure.


----------



## funne (Apr 29, 2013)

wow, and you have to travel and live UNARMED? Not a chance, mate.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

funne said:


> wow, and you have to travel and live UNARMED? Not a chance, mate.


Yep------It's their country = their rules here.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Their rules are as backward and primitive as you can get , it is impossible to design any court system more hopeless.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> Their rules are as backward and primitive as you can get , it is impossible to design any court system more hopeless.


Hahaha--yep, I can't argue with you there. I guess it will never change here unless some other larger country were to take over and forcibly enforce their laws. Even then it would probably take two or three generations before they finally realize the BS is over. But for now, it makes a pretty good place for us ol" codgers to hang our hats and enjoy life...



Gene


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just the noncompliance is mind blowing, there is no such thing as checking the facts or getting written proof.
Vietnam, Zambia and Swaziland are seen as having a better system.
It has takes me 5 mths to add up to 1 hour in court.
You could sue your foot doctor and well as the company who made your artificial legs in the same suit. 
So hard to believe they even have a UNi here.


----------

